# Obtaining the knowledge



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, its a simple question that the answer is one that I have yet to come across.

Where do you obtain your mentoring and experience to enter the world of DWA?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

If you have a keen interest in DWA then you will inevitably end up befriending some DWAL holders, if you get on then you may get invited to see there collection and perhaps in time help out and so on and so on. This wont happen for everybody of course and there is the likelyhood that you yourself might find venomous not for you once you actually get down to the nitty gritty and the reality hits you of what is involved and what the outcome could be if a mistake is made. Remember just because you want to doesnt mean you can or will keep them.
All i can say is dont pester or become a pain in the ass.....like some people have in the past.

As for the rest of the knowledge there are some very good books on venomous snake husbandry.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Where do you obtain your mentoring and experience to enter the world of DWA?


Viperlover : victory:


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Viperlover : victory:


:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Ok, its a simple question that the answer is one that I have yet to come across.
> 
> Where do you obtain your mentoring and experience to enter the world of DWA?


Bloodpython22?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

So its very much from friends and friends of friends? I thought it may require a more formal academic approach to prove competency. When the vet comes to inspect is it very much proving to him what you've learnt and demeanor / attitude you display?

Funnily enough my soon to be local rep shop has DWA for sale.



leecb0 said:


> Remember just because you want to doesn't mean you can or will keep them.
> All i can say is don't pester or become a pain in the ass.....like some people have in the past.
> 
> As for the rest of the knowledge there are some very good books on venomous snake husbandry.


Too true, what sounds good on paper is often a different story in reality. I understand that there are questions and then there are questions. I see this in my every day work, if people stop and think quietly in their head first then common sense will provide most answers leaving more appropriate ones to be discussed.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

when it comes to keeping venomous snakes and you are being mentored no question is a stupid question when the possibility your life depends on it.

i would rather take a seemingly daft question that you may consider as common sence. At least it shows the person i was trying to teach was thinking of whatever it was he is asking about rather than he/she stood there thinking "i better not ask a stupid question". this way i would know that the person knows the answer. We have all asked stupid questions in the past. If i take anybody on for mentoring i would like them to ask questions and not presume they should know the answer.
in fairness we could say that about your original question


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Bloodpython22?


Is he a scammer?

I had a look at his hot room pics in the profile the other day, are they "borrowed" pictures?

My Fooldar is obviously on the blink.

I don't get why people would pretend to keep something they don't?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

paulds said:


> I don't get why people would pretend to keep something they don't?


for the babes mate...you tell a forum you have a king cobra and you will be getting it daily ,nightly and ever so rightly


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> for the babes mate...you tell a forum you have a king cobra and you will be getting it daily ,nightly and ever so rightly


Look what I just got....


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

paulds said:


> Is he a scammer?
> 
> I had a look at his hot room pics in the profile the other day, are they "borrowed" pictures?
> 
> ...


I believe Bloodpython22 has had a number of previous names always stating from Doncaster.

Stacy etc!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> I believe Bloodpython22 has had a number of previous names always stating from Doncaster.
> 
> Stacy etc!


What a tool.

I've had a few good chat's with some of you guys on here. It would be a right pain in the preverbial to find out that what you thought was good, experience based , information was infact some joker with googled pics and wikipedia open.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL @ wikipedia. I know of a college tutor who set his students some work on the Krebs cycle. He then went onto wikipedia and wrote a complete article on it that was a load of lies! All but two of his student came back with all this 'information' from wikipedia!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Mujician said:


> LOL @ wikipedia. I know of a college tutor who set his students some work on the Krebs cycle. He then went onto wikipedia and wrote a complete article on it that was a load of lies! All but two of his student came back with all this 'information' from wikipedia!


Classic :2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

paulds said:


> What a tool.
> 
> I've had a few good chat's with some of you guys on here. It would be a right pain in the preverbial to find out that what you thought was good, experience based , information was infact some joker with googled pics and wikipedia open.


Why don't you get your facts right before you start the bull:censor: rumours & name calling?

Bloodpython22 is a friend of mine & he does have what he says. I know because it's him who I'm getting my DWA experience with


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

PMSL :whistling2:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

paulds said:


> Classic :2thumb:


your a joke u all need to get ur facts right any1 can come down and see what i have and chears andy see ya soon pal:2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just out of interest Andrew.....when you get bitten by that Atrox are you going to take the pain of glass with the snakes information with you to the hospital ???????
Is this a requirement from your issuing officer for you DWAL???????


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

paulds said:


> Look what I just got....
> 
> image



Picture reminds me of ... YouTube - Travelers Insurance - Rattlesnake


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Picture reminds me of ... YouTube - Travelers Insurance - Rattlesnake


Excellent vid : victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

For the record, if Bloodpython22 is the same Andrew Allen that used to be "Gear21" and "Stacy" on here, then he's the one that promised me a _Notechis scutatus_...free, promised Mark Elliott Rhino Vipers, Monocled Cobras, Fea's Vipers etc, He "disappeared" about eight miles from Mark's house whilst bringing them down to him, never to be heard of agin..... also he could get King Cobras, CB, from "A mate in Sheffield" the phone number he gave out for the "mate in Sheffield" turned out to be his own. He promised to mentor Roger Sharp, and give him loads of snakes, for free, including a Gabby, before Roger had got his license.

Needless to say, none of the promised snakes ever turned up. When chased up about the _Notechis_ he was away.... ahem.."cage fighting in Holland" then and this is the lowest bit, rounded on me for pestering him about the snake because "his son had died"

If he's not the same Andrew Allen from Doncaster with a girlfriend called Stacy. Then I am obviously mistaken and I apologise for any insinuations...................


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> For the record, if Bloodpython22 is the same Andrew Allen that used to be "Gear21" and "Stacy" on here, then he's the one that promised me a _Notechis scutatus_...free, promised Mark Elliott Rhino Vipers, Monocled Cobras, Fea's Vipers etc, He "disappeared" about eight miles from Mark's house whilst bringing them down to him, never to be heard of agin..... also he could get King Cobras, CB, from "A mate in Sheffield" the phone number he gave out for the "mate in Sheffield" turned out to be his own. He promised to mentor Roger Sharp, and give him loads of snakes, for free, including a Gabby, before Roger had got his license.
> 
> Needless to say, none of the promised snakes ever turned up. When chased up about the _Notechis_ he was away.... ahem.."cage fighting in Holland" then and this is the lowest bit, rounded on me for pestering him about the snake because "his son had died"
> 
> If he's not the same Andrew Allen from Doncaster with a girlfriend called Stacy. Then I am obviously mistaken and I apologise for any insinuations...................


Sounds like a treat :2thumb:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> For the record, if Bloodpython22 is the same Andrew Allen that used to be "Gear21" and "Stacy" on here, then he's the one that promised me a _Notechis scutatus_...free, promised Mark Elliott Rhino Vipers, Monocled Cobras, Fea's Vipers etc, He "disappeared" about eight miles from Mark's house whilst bringing them down to him, never to be heard of agin..... also he could get King Cobras, CB, from "A mate in Sheffield" the phone number he gave out for the "mate in Sheffield" turned out to be his own. He promised to mentor Roger Sharp, and give him loads of snakes, for free, including a Gabby, before Roger had got his license.
> 
> Needless to say, none of the promised snakes ever turned up. When chased up about the _Notechis_ he was away.... ahem.."cage fighting in Holland" then and this is the lowest bit, rounded on me for pestering him about the snake because "his son had died"
> 
> If he's not the same Andrew Allen from Doncaster with a girlfriend called Stacy. Then I am obviously mistaken and I apologise for any insinuations...................


 
When you say Feas Viper are you meaning the very rare Azemiops feae if so my God this guy speeks some BS


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> For the record, if Bloodpython22 is the same Andrew Allen that used to be "Gear21" and "Stacy" on here, then he's the one that promised me a _Notechis scutatus_...free, promised Mark Elliott Rhino Vipers, Monocled Cobras, Fea's Vipers etc, He "disappeared" about eight miles from Mark's house whilst bringing them down to him, never to be heard of agin..... also he could get King Cobras, CB, from "A mate in Sheffield" the phone number he gave out for the "mate in Sheffield" turned out to be his own. He promised to mentor Roger Sharp, and give him loads of snakes, for free, including a Gabby, before Roger had got his license.
> 
> Needless to say, none of the promised snakes ever turned up. When chased up about the _Notechis_ he was away.... ahem.."cage fighting in Holland" then and this is the lowest bit, rounded on me for pestering him about the snake because "his son had died"
> 
> If he's not the same Andrew Allen from Doncaster with a girlfriend called Stacy. Then I am obviously mistaken and I apologise for any insinuations...................


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2: cage fighting ... is that the same as ruffling feathers of a budgie in a cage....:whistling2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> When you say Feas Viper are you meaning the very rare Azemiops feae if so my God this guy speeks some BS


 
Oh yeah, the very same.......not suggesting for one minute that Bloodpython22 is the same person, but the photos in his album are the same as those in the FB page of Andrew Allen, which was the name of Gear 21, from Doncaster who has a G/F called Stacy, which was another username of a person from Doncaster, who had the same photos in *their *album as Bloodpython22.............you still with me?:lol2: Anyways, I'm sure I've got it wrong..............


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Oh yeah, the very same.......not suggesting for one minute that Bloodpython22 is the same person, but the photos in his album are the same as those in the FB page of Andrew Allen, which was the name of Gear 21, from Doncaster who has a G/F called Stacy, which was another username of a person from Doncaster, who had the same photos in *their *album as Bloodpython22.............you still with me?:lol2: Anyways, I'm sure I've got it wrong..............


Currently trying to buy hots of me!


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Currently trying to buy hots of me!


sorry for the off topic, but how are the ij jags looking at mo? if i remember rightly they were stunning!!!!



oh and stacy sounds like a tool!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Oh yeah, the very same.......not suggesting for one minute that Bloodpython22 is the same person, but the photos in his album are the same as those in the FB page of Andrew Allen, which was the name of Gear 21, from Doncaster who has a G/F called Stacy, which was another username of a person from Doncaster, who had the same photos in *their *album as Bloodpython22.............you still with me?:lol2: Anyways, I'm sure I've got it wrong..............


I follow i think you are onto somthing there bud all seems to match up to much to not be dismissed 

Well if this guy really wants a feas im able to get 3 at the moment from my nice friend in china


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Me too Yunnans


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Me too Yunnans


Yep indeed Yunnan Black Headed Fea's Vipers


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Yep indeed Yunnan Black Headed Fea's Vipers


i have the same list as you:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> i have the same list as you:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


indeed you do did the nice man begining with C pass it to you


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

no the actual exporters starting with a Z


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

bloodpython22 said:


> your a joke u all need to get ur facts right any1 can come down and see what i have and chears andy see ya soon pal:2thumb:


So special... bless. Never mind, your little dream might happen one day!

Night night!


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> no the actual exporters starting with a Z


Most deffiently NOT the same list as you then, as the exportor begins with S : victory:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Of course not :whistling2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Of course not :whistling2:


without trying to cause an argument the exportor you are refering with reguards to andys comment really doesnt begin with "Z"......its "s" ...feel free to check yourself


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Not trying to cause an argument but does it really matter?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Not trying to cause an argument but does it really matter?


No not really mate, its just i didnt want us to get our wires crossed thats all: victory:


----------

